
AI based personal assistan - adulakis
https://inbot.io
======
adulakis
Demo on their site seems quite promising, have anybody tried this?

~~~
marky5
I once played around with it, seemed pretty cool indeed. But i guess it can
still do much better when they have more data for training.

